
Alibaba's Jack Ma not a fan of Bitcoin (3 min video) - rmason
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_HZkcUP_O0
======
rmason
Can you have a cashless society in China, which Jack Ma says he's working
toward at Alibaba, built entirely on the blockchain without involving a crypto
currency?

